

Putting Accessibility First - chrmaury
http://chrismaury.com/post/31233473514/putting-accessibility-first

======
jcr
Designing for one particular disability (impaired vision) isn't never enough,
and unfortunately, it can be mutually exclusive to some degree. If you imagine
something designed specifically for the visually impaired (e.g. everything is
audio), then hearing impaired are locked out. Similarly, designs specifically
addressing physical impairments can drive everyone else nuts.

